# OT: The greatest thing on the internet currently.



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy lol :-D - let it load 



Muppets bohemian rhapsody (brand new)

Sorry HAD to share this lol

Turn off hd if your computer is having trouble playing it, it is cpu intensive.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

NEATO THANK'S FOR SHARING!! REGAL


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved it!!!









Had to turn the HD off.

Craig


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I turned hd off by default so more people can see it. (hd is a true 1080p video though)


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry ... I love the Muppets, but it wasn't worth the 20+ minutes it took me to download it over a high speed connection.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend posted this on Facebook last night... it's freakiin awesome... thank for posting it here..


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as we are doing OT videos... this one from the 70's really brought a smile to my sheepdog face.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACpNVD5GMUw


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew 

That was great. 

Funny it made me think of Nick. LOL 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Naw Randy if yer speakin of Nick from n.y. he's not a muppet he's a troll posing as a leprechaun!! Hee hee LOL The Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought this was the best thing ever on the internet.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yer ALL nutz!

None of them so-called "videos" has a STEAM LOCOMOTIVE in them!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Now, now, Charles - nothing to get "steamed" *







*about! *









- But how about *THIS one! *











Eat you heart out, Tom Cruise & 007!







*Tom*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, okay... I actually laughed out loud at that... nice video... okay?









But it still CANNOT be the "Greatest" (not even a contenda!) cuz it ain't gots no STEAM LOCOMOTIVE in it!


----------

